# Valet Magic wrap a Murcielago



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just a few pics of one of many of our latest wraps :thumb:

(full photoshoot pics soon)


































































































































Wow she was a big girl 

Vinyl Magic website coming soon :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

May I just add that it was such a great pleasure to work on and the owner was completely speechless on collection.

Robbie


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, must have taken hours. these things are HUUUGE! I really fancy a wrap myself at the moment, thinking the lambo orange or the green  how long did it take?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Wow, must have taken hours. these things are HUUUGE! I really fancy a wrap myself at the moment, thinking the lambo orange or the green  how long did it take?


Complete man hours with 2 people = job complete in 15 hours :doublesho


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats looks great! Have you ever came across a certain shape on a car that cannot be wrapped?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> Thats looks great! Have you ever came across a certain shape on a car that cannot be wrapped?


Not yet, this was a tricky car to do as are the bumpers on a Nissan GT-R.
The last thing you want is a car with loads of join lines that look nasty and thankfully we have never had to join vinyl on a car :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

tht looks amazing, wot colour was it before?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dazzyb said:


> tht looks amazing, wot colour was it before?


It was metallic silver and it is now artic white :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice job Roberto... Ill tell ya you need a bigger front door too my heart was in my mouth trying to help you get that thing in... 

Johnny


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Not yet, this was a tricky car to do as are the bumpers on a Nissan GT-R.
> The last thing you want is a car with loads of join lines that look nasty and thankfully we have never had to join vinyl on a car :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Yeah some of those lines on that Lambo look a pita to do lol. The door jambs look perfect as well. Where do you go to learn to do this? I'm currently doing a body repair course but would really like to be able to do wrapping as well. Would it just be a matter of getting work experience with someone who can do it and learning from them? Or are there courses that you know of?


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

Top Class stuff Robbie as usual.

would love to be able to this kind of work!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Impressive stuff Robbie:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers guys.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Wow, must have taken hours. these things are HUUUGE! I really fancy a wrap myself at the moment, thinking the lambo orange or the green  how long did it take?


should be able to do your car with an A4 size piece 

cracking work as always Robbie :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Danka said:


> beautiful car and wrapping another Q..do you actually do it? or do you contract someone in to do your services?
> 
> cheers in advance


The majority of the wrapping is done by a friend of mine who has been doing this for nearly 10 years, I can wrap various panels and am still learning to do the more intricate areas :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Lambo looked very good in the flesh ....


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Was this the car a DWer bought a few months ago. An 04 plate. Think he mentioned he was going to get it wrapped.

Looks great by the way.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Was this the car a DWer bought a few months ago. An 04 plate. Think he mentioned he was going to get it wrapped.
> 
> Looks great by the way.


No different car mate :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks. Never fails to amaze me how good this looks.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

you've left some pics showing the plates!!!


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job,this never fails to impress me on the transformations:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

petemattw said:


> you've left some pics showing the plates!!!


I asked the owner about showing the plates and he really did not care :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice work. Looks great.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Having seen this in progress there was plenty of work getting it to where it is now, the quality of the wrap is excellent, especially the door shuts. Well done Rob. :thumb:

Alex

p.s. you do need wider doors.. :doublesho


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

that looks awesome. how does this affecet insurance and the likes? i presume you still have to declare it


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work 

All those silver supercars seem to be turning white


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

what are they like to detail afterwards? ie swirl marks that deep deep shine? can you still machine polish them? how much would it cost for a hatchback car if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

It certainly is a big white monster now :lol:

Great work by the looks of things Robbie :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> The majority of the wrapping is done by a friend of mine who has been doing this for nearly 10 years, I can wrap various panels and am still learning to do the more intricate areas :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


I have seen Robbie's wrapping on a number of cars and can confirm it to be of the highest quality. Its easy to make these cars look good in pictures or from 10 feet away and no-one would be any the wiser, however the real test of quality is how good it looks from 12" away.
In fairness I was professionally trained to wrap vehicles and as such can spot sharp practice of corner cutting so clearly the results you see here are as good in the flesh as the pics allude to.

If you get a chance to see one of these vehicles just look around the deep recesses, the lines where the panels change direction or have compound curves. Thats when you will work out how good it is.
The wrapped GTR that I saw on Monday night was also perfect, it just happened to be covered in flying ants who seemed to be humping the viper stripes, thats all.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

How many people did you have watching you?

John
Bill
Alex 
:lol:

Nice work as always there fella :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that is stunning :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> I have seen Robbie's wrapping on a number of cars and can confirm it to be of the highest quality. Its easy to make these cars look good in pictures or from 10 feet away and no-one would be any the wiser, however the real test of quality is how good it looks from 12" away.
> In fairness I was professionally trained to wrap vehicles and as such can spot sharp practice of corner cutting so clearly the results you see here are as good in the flesh as the pics allude to.
> 
> If you get a chance to see one of these vehicles just look around the deep recesses, the lines where the panels change direction or have compound curves. Thats when you will work out how good it is.
> The wrapped GTR that I saw on Monday night was also perfect, it just happened to be covered in flying ants who seemed to be humping the viper stripes, thats all.


That means alot coming from you G. :thumb:
Like you say with most things a picture can look 10x better that it really is and I am pleased you highlighted the fact that it looks as good in the flesh.
Thanks mate.
The flying ants were a little disappointed that you left early as they took a shine to you :lol:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> How many people did you have watching you?
> 
> John
> Bill
> ...


The guys pop in for coffee (or T in Bills case) from time to time to see whats going on :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Having seen this in progress there was plenty of work getting it to where it is now, the quality of the wrap is excellent, especially the door shuts. Well done Rob. :thumb:
> 
> Alex
> 
> p.s. you do need wider doors.. :doublesho


Mate you are so right about behind the scenes on this car :doublesho :lol:

Will sort the doors soon if I carry on getting Lambo's in :lol: :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

tom-coupe said:


> what are they like to detail afterwards? ie swirl marks that deep deep shine? can you still machine polish them? how much would it cost for a hatchback car if you dont mind me asking?


Gloss colours can be detailed if done VERY carefully :thumb:
Can you PM me what car you have and the colour that you require and I will price it for you :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice looks better white than silver i think


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

my mate has a s2000 wrapped in white and its quite flat now. not sure how long its been done he bought it like it. 
can you polish it as you would a normal car?


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

looks excellent, although i dont envy having to get the wrap into all those little nooks and crannies !


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

as they say CUT that's a WRAP another quality film by MAGIC entertainment!!:thumb:

Did you have a go in her.. Drove a friends at Le Mans a couple off years ago its so easy my could drive but so old fun diver input has been lost... Diablo was last real lambo IMO... :argie:

I see RED BULL in the fridge are we burning the midnight oil Robbie... O did you know Tonino Lamborghini has his own energy drink. Must say prefer it over red bull..... May be it could be for select customers only hey..


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic work mate :thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

£215 on tax! i hope that's for 6 months! just paid £245 for 12months on my VX220! Bloody government! :rant over: 

Wicked job Robbie! keep the write ups coming!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work robbie. I know from experience how hard those shuts must have been. They look top drawer.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks very nice, im guessing they are but the engine bays are left the stnadard colour aren't they? and how do wraps stand up against stone chips?

also looks like the wheels need a re-furb think its the rear passenger side i can notice in one of the pictures lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> as they say CUT that's a WRAP another quality film by MAGIC entertainment!!:thumb:
> 
> Did you have a go in her.. Drove a friends at Le Mans a couple off years ago its so easy my could drive but so old fun diver input has been lost... Diablo was last real lambo IMO... :argie:
> 
> I see RED BULL in the fridge are we burning the midnight oil Robbie... O did you know Tonino Lamborghini has his own energy drink. Must say prefer it over red bull..... May be it could be for select customers only hey..


:lol:
Always burning Jim :lol: In fact I still have a few hours left tonight on a customers project that I am working on :thumb:

I am out with a few Lambo owners next month for a little lambo cruise :argie: :thumb: should be fun :doublesho

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ant_s said:


> looks very nice, im guessing they are but the engine bays are left the stnadard colour aren't they? and how do wraps stand up against stone chips?
> 
> also looks like the wheels need a re-furb think its the rear passenger side i can notice in one of the pictures lol


Yes boot and bonnet shuts stay the original colour due to fitting difficulties :thumb:
Vinyl will add protection to a degree over the paintwork but its not as thick as PPF :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments so far guys.

I have something in at the moment very different to most that is being wrapped so keep your eyes peeled :thumb:

And NO its not another GT-R :lol: however the one that just left was bringing the total to 37 GT-Rs detailed now :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work fancy coming to NI to do a few jobs? the guy would love the plate I have on the SL if the BAG is significant.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> stunning work fancy coming to NI to do a few jobs? the guy would love the plate I have on the SL if the BAG is significant.


Yeah no probs mate :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

DarrylB said:


> £215 on tax! i hope that's for 6 months! just paid £245 for 12months on my VX220! Bloody government! :rant over:
> 
> Wicked job Robbie! keep the write ups coming!


Would expect so yes


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Would expect so yes


I believe it was :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ash888 said:


> Top Class stuff Robbie as usual.
> 
> would love to be able to this kind of work!


Got quite a few wraps booked for this month mate mainly GTRs :thumb:

Feel free to pop in sometime :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats amazing work guys


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Robbie :thumb:

Looks amazing mate


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic!!

Really fancy the bonnet on my impreza done!


----------



## BurningFeetMan (Mar 9, 2010)

That looks awesome and you can see lots of time was put in and no corners cut. Im sure many people could wrap a flat panel with a certain degree of success but the intricate areas are where there is no substitute for experience!

Out of interest, and it really is just an interest as i have little cash, how much would it cost to wrap an 8th gen Honda Civic, just a rough idea? Unless you wanna do it free for promo work 

BFM


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Sexy in white! An amazing job it looks flawless.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome job looks great in white too.
Thanks


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

That is truely astonishing:thumb:

and only 15 hour's to complete now that is impressive

Superb work fella:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice one Robbie!

Im loving that in white!! Beast of a car


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> That is truely astonishing:thumb:
> 
> and only 15 hour's to complete now that is impressive
> 
> Superb work fella:thumb:


Cheers mate 
There were 2 sometimes 3 of us on it as you would NEVER wrap one of these on your own :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## thejagtech (Jun 17, 2010)

What a fantastic job!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

CUT That's a WRAP!! another great performance by the FILM master MAGIC!!!

Just needs a new leading lady!!

:lol::lol:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Must admit to being very temptem in getting a c/f vinyl wrap done on the roof of the Abarth when I get it.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just bumping this for the cars owner as the link I have sent him is not working 

Sorry


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Just bumping this for the cars owner as the link I have sent him is not working
> 
> Sorry


yeah yeah...


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Pity its now up for sale - http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2242430.htm


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gib786 said:


> Pity its now up for sale - http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2242430.htm


Only to be replaced with something a little more special


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

An sv?!!!


----------



## markdraper (Oct 17, 2007)

I was following this on sunday, on the way back from Windsor, sounded luurvly.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------

